# Igcse pe & drama



## Irvine (Aug 4, 2013)

Hello,

Can anyone confirm if they know any schools in Cairo offering the above subjects that are done through the British Council.

TIA:fingerscrossed:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MES offers IGCSE Drama. I'm not sure if PE is also considered an IGCSE qualification though.

Modern English School Cairo


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Irvine said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone confirm if they know any schools in Cairo offering the above subjects that are done through the British Council.
> 
> TIA:fingerscrossed:


NCBIS does both Drama and PE - verified in UK 

dunno about via the council though


----------

